# AMV idea



## Twiggy12 (Oct 28, 2008)

im just gonna say it out loud I LIKE AMV's i have made a newe hobbie of making them and i may stick with it but im out of ideas so please help me! i have made 3 AMV's all for kingdom hearts and im making one for full metal alchemist but i need more videos for it (so post if u can) check out my videos on youtube-(account name)- linkinpark822- so please check them out and help me with a new idea! just post a cartoon or game you like, ill check it out and might do it 

P.S. also post music (just the name) for a video too if you want


----------



## Twiggy12 (Oct 28, 2008)

i just finished my first fma AMV and im posting on youtube soon then im gonna finish my other one


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 29, 2008)

To help you out a little I'll post a request.  

A video using Zombie Loan and the track "I Saw Your Mommy" by Suicidal Tendencies.
A video using The Meloncholy Of... and the track "How Will I Laugh Tomorrow" by Suicidal Tendencies.

And just some song choices, put them with anything.

Cardiacs - "Is This The Life"
Sex Pistols - "Holiday In The Sun"
Public Image Ltd - "Public Image"
Cardiacs - "RES"
Splodgenessabounds - "Wiffy Woman" or "Two Little Boys"

Will that do for now?


----------

